

So Google's Buying Your Startup. Now What?  - petethomas
http://www.businessweek.com/magazine/content/10_49/b4206042162555.htm

======
joshu
More than a little surprising to read an article and find yourself mentioned.

------
elvirs
I did not get it, what was the point of this article? May be to keep up the
Groupon speculation but do it so that nobody notices.

